# Chip pan for chinese metal cutting band saw



## AmericanMachinist (Sep 11, 2020)

A while back i added a nice rolling stand to my import metal cutting saw and raised its height significantly in the process.

But the chips still made a mess everywhere. 
So i used 1/4" plywood to make a chip pan that slides in from the side and sits on the stand.  The side walls on the cutting side extend as high as possible without interfering with the material or the saw. 

Seems to catch about 98% of chips!   A small handful still apparently follow the blade and fall off at either band wheel.

Sealed with polyurethane to avoid oil stains and simplify clean up.


----------



## Fordkid88 (Sep 23, 2020)

I made this one while I was school last year.


----------



## barnett (Dec 22, 2020)

I need one of those, very nice job.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 30, 2020)

Very nice.  Both of you.

I bought a small cookie tray from Walmart and use that under my 4x6 HF saw.  I also made a wood stand for.


----------



## hman (Dec 31, 2020)

I've used a 14" stainless steel drywall "mud pan" on both of my 4x6 bandsaws, as well as a couple others I've refurbished and sold.  By adding a sheet of aluminum that sits just inside of the blade slot, I get the swarf from there.  The mud pan sits on a piece of punched angle attached to the (home made) legs.   Note the additional notches in the aluminum plate.  I can reposition the mud pan to catch swarf when the saw is in vertical mode.  The mud pan catches something like 95% of all the swarf.  It's also a good catch pan for offcuts.


----------

